# Worcester State ISO III



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer III*
Worcester State University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 02/11/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
WORCESTER STATE UNIVERSITY is a liberal arts and sciences university with a long tradition of academic excellence dating back to 1874, as well as an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer that seeks to reflect the diversity of its community. Our workforce is dedicated to academic quality, student-centered programming, engaged citizenship, open exchanges of ideas, diversity and inclusiveness, and civility and integrity. We are looking for job applicants who share these values and commitment to our students.
Worcester State is centrally located in Massachusetts, about an hour's drive from Boston, Springfield, and Providence, Rhode Island. Our 58-acre campus is nestled in the residential northwest side of Worcester--the second largest city in New England and home to 37,000 college students at more than a dozen colleges and universities. Over 6,000 of those students attend Worcester State--approximately 5,300 are undergraduates and 1,000 are graduate students. Learn more about us at worcester.edu/about.

*Job Description:
OFFICIAL TITLE: * Institution Security Officer III
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED: * Chain of Command: Shift supervisor, Captain, and Chief of Police.
*SUPERVISION EXERCISED:* None.
*General Statement of Duties: * Supports the campus community, while providing exceptional customer service to the students, staff and faculty in the community. Primary duties are patrolling the campus, securing and checking buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas and reporting concerns to Dispatch and University Police Officers. Works in collaboration with the local community and the Worcester State University Police Department.
*Responsibilities:
(E) = Essential*
(E) Checks, locks, and unlocks buildings; responds to lockouts and assists students, faculty, and staff with authorized entry.
(E) Assists with key control, including dissemination and receipt of keys.
(E) Assists dispatch with distribution of overnight parking passes.
(E) Assists with the dispatch window and acts as a dispatcher in the absence of one, as assigned.
(E) Serves as extra "event staff" for purposes of providing security and directing traffic.
(E) Patrols assigned areas by car, bicycle, or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
(E) Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches.
(E) Prepares reports and logs on the occurrence of fires, disturbances, accidents, crimes and on the results of investigations.
(E) Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information conserving pertinent rules and regulations to new patients, residents or students, to other agencies and the general public.
(E) Performs related duties such as screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participates in searches for missing persons or property; operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; directs or controls traffic; raises or lowers flags; assesses road conditions to determines need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintains records.
(E) Investigates complaints and reports of criminal activity; determines whether a violation of laws, rules or regulations has occurred; interrogates suspects and interviews witnesses and victims; and takes appropriate action such as report findings to the appropriate authorities; issue warnings, parking tickets or other citations.
(E) Engages and interacts with students, faculty, staff, and other university constituents daily; performs the responsibilities of the position adhering to all safety, professional, community, and customer service standards set by the University.
(E) Responsible for contributing to the WSU Strategic Plan.
(E) Responsible for contributing to Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action objectives.
Performs other duties as assigned within the Institution Security Officer III classification:
Classification specifications are available at Employee Relations & Benefit Administration / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education.

*Requirements:
Required Qualifications:*

At least (A) one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as the major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below.
Substitutions:

 An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience. *
*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.

Ability to communicate effectively orally and in writing.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain a calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Ability to deal tactfully with others.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to give oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to accurately record information provided orally.
Ability to prepare general reports.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to read and interpret such documents as maps, charts, building plans, etc.
Ability to adapt to varying work situations.
Ability to operate a motor vehicle.
Knowledge of the methods and procedures followed in the security of buildings and property.
Knowledge of the methods and techniques of vehicular and pedestrian traffic control.
Knowledge of the techniques for handling and transporting injured persons.
Knowledge of the methods of general report writing.
Ability to determine the proper format and procedure for assembling items of information.
Knowledge of the standard methods for collecting, identifying and preserving evidence.
Knowledge of the terminology used in law enforcement work.
Knowledge of the standard methods and techniques of crowd management.
Ability to coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Ability to supervise, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinates' training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action.
Ability to walk alone for long periods of time both indoors and out under varying climate conditions.
Ability to establish a rapport with staff, students, and the public from various backgrounds, including race, ethnicity, culture, socio-economic status, and LGBTQ+ inclusion.
Ability to perform the essential functions of the position with or without reasonable accommodation.
Ability to successfully pass a thorough background and CORI check.
Must possess a valid drivers license.
Ability to work overtime.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Interest in career path towards becoming a sworn police officer for Worcester State University.

*Additional Information:*
Worcester State University is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer which seeks to reflect the diversity of its community. 
It is the policy of Worcester State University that all employees be vaccinated against COVID-19 before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by WSU, to be verified after an offer of employment has been made, and as part of the background check process. Prospective employees may submit a request for exemption based on a religious and/or medical basis, to Human Resources.

This is a grade 13, non-exempt, full-time (12 month, 40 hours/week), benefited AFSCME position. The bi-weekly salary is $1,563.48 (annual salary is $40,650.48).
Work schedule: 2:00pm-10:00pm (Wednesday & Thursday off).
Worcester State University offers a competitive benefits package that includes:

a choice of 11 different pre-taxed, health insurance plan options
pension and supplemental plan retirement options
life insurance up to 8x the annual salary
long-term disability coverage
dental insurance
10 vacation days accrued per year
15 sick days accrued per year 
5 personal days per year 
paid holidays 
tuition remission for self, spouse, and dependent children
and more...

*Application Instructions:*
Applicants must apply online and may do so by visiting www.worcester.edu/careers, and submitting a cover letter, resume, and the contact information of three professional references.
For assistance with uploading materials, log a ticket via the HelpDesk link, or contact us directly at 508-929-8053.

URL: www.worcester.edu

Worcester State College is an equal opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer. M/F/D/V. Minorities and Women are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

